# Isdn



## Ripper (20. Februar 2002)

Hab teledat usb 2 a/b   wie kann ich das in linux einrichten?????

hat einer ne idee steh ziehmlich aufem Schlauch


----------



## Hellknight (21. Februar 2002)

Welche Linux Distri benutzt du denn ?.
Welche Oberfläche KDE, Gnome ?.


----------



## Ripper (21. Februar 2002)

gnome


----------



## Ripper (21. Februar 2002)

Aso Suse 7.3


----------



## Naj-Zero (20. März 2002)

ich würd auch mal gern wissen, warum die dafür keine treiber coden...
ich hab eumex 504 usb, da gabs mal was inoffizielles aber nur für 7.0 und 7.1


----------



## urmel (21. April 2002)

Sorry,
muss euch enttäuschen - Teledat und Eumex Anlagen laufen auf allen Linux Distributionen nich , hab auch schon alles versucht. Ihr müsst euch wohl oder übel mit ner ISDN Karte einwählen...


----------

